# Backyard breeding everywhere?



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I started playing a new game a few weeks ago with Aimee called WAJAS.

It is a wolf breeding game. You breed different styles of wolf/fox types dogs with awesome colors and patterns.

Now of course the point is to own a cave of superior non inbred, clear marked "purebred" type Wajas and to breed superior animals.
I own a cave called Normal Elites! I produce well colored balanced normals lol









Well BYBers are causing issues with the site lmao.

The site is over flooded due to bybers. To many people are over breeding just random Wajas and random mutts and colors trying to make a fast buck and are over loading the site limits causing them to have to put limits on everyone including people who breed responsibly to cut down on the amount of Wajas produced.

So they are having to put breeding limits on a breeding game....

I just thought it was funny and sad that when taken to an online breeding GAME people did the same that they do with real life animals of all breeds and types.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

So I went to this site and checked it out. I love this game already! I already have 4 Wajas (with clear markings, low gen) and I think I already have a plan of what I want to breed. 

Always looking for new ways to kill time in the evenings when the hubby is in bed, thanks!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Carriana said:


> So I went to this site and checked it out. I love this game already! I already have 4 Wajas (with clear markings, low gen) and I think I already have a plan of what I want to breed.
> 
> Always looking for new ways to kill time in the evenings when the hubby is in bed, thanks!


Oh whats your Id I will send you some nice Wajas to work with.

I want this to be noticed as a issue of bybing not a game.

This is a fun game! However it is odd that bybers have ruined even a game.

Not in the act of actually inflicting an animal.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I love online critter breeding games. I breed the dragons in my siggy, and I play on Showdog.com where I'm a huge Dogo miller. LOL!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

This made me laugh Holly ... unfortunate that people find a way to ruin anything real life or game we're our own destructive force ... smh


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

it's so sad that even a BREEDING game online has to be stopped by BYBers? people are just so .... sorry, but DUMB. are they COMPLETELY oblivious to the fact that most everyone knows there overpopulation everywhere? even online -____-

but i love wolves.... i wanna play. whats the website? haha.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Home | Wajas | Wolf Breeding Sim | Online Pet Site | Dog Breeding Game

You guys need any help let me know! There is also a forum for the Wajas


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

so intense, lmao.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

i have no idea how to work this thing. how do you get a waja thingie?


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

american_pit13 said:


> Oh whats your Id I will send you some nice Wajas to work with.
> 
> I want this to be noticed as a issue of bybing not a game.
> 
> ...


I am, of course, Carriana over there.

And yes, I see what you mean about people ruining this game. It took me forever to find some low gen. no markings males that I liked. A lot of the crap out there has every friggin' mutation and marking possible. Yuck! Who wants a bunch of crap that people have already bred everything into?

ETA: If you have any with Tiger stripes only that you are willing to part with I was having a heck of a time finding just tiger stripes without giraffe, cheetah, ocelot, etc.



meganc66 said:


> i have no idea how to work this thing. how do you get a waja thingie?


You have to go to Games and make some money to buy them (or be gifted a Waja by someone like Holly  ). If you want to purchase them, go to WORLD and then on the bottom left hand side click Search and it takes you to a place where you can specify what type and color, sex, etc that you want. I found some helpful walk-throughs for Newbies in the links. Just poke around and find out what you think you want, like, etc. I personally have only bought "Normal" Waja's (Like the pic Holly posted up). I will probably eventually buy some other kinds but I want to see what I can do with these first.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

You can find people by #

154800
Me^


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

OH OH! I signed up. 

BOOO to BYBs!!!


But, I signed up...and as soon as I figure this out......lol.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

american_pit13 said:


> You can find people by #
> 
> 154800
> Me^


Gotcha - I am 156068


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

156093

AND CONFUSED. lol. I just keep playing games. How do I get a Waja??


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

mygirlmaile said:


> 156093
> 
> AND CONFUSED. lol. I just keep playing games. How do I get a Waja??


Go to World (at the top). Then on the left hand menu select "search".

Specify the criteria such (and make sure you select the "Y" selection in the "selling row" and set your price limit.)

I went through all different options when just viewing the Waja's for sale (and not for sale) to see which type I liked best, which was Normal.

I have two breedings and I will be happy to send you some of my beautiful Waja babies when they are born  Free of course. They are due next Friday


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Carriana said:


> Go to World (at the top). Then on the left hand menu select "search".
> 
> Specify the criteria such (and make sure you select the "Y" selection in the "selling row" and set your price limit.)
> 
> ...


woo hoo!!!

im going to go get some...maybe. lol. i only have like...100k.
what makes a good waja though? i dont wanna buy crap.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

mygirlmaile said:


> woo hoo!!!
> 
> im going to go get some...maybe. lol. i only have like...100k.
> what makes a good waja though? i dont wanna buy crap.


I think that is totally up to you.

Try this link:

Home | Wajas | Wolf Breeding Sim | Online Pet Site | Dog Breeding Game

You should be able to go and check out the handful of Waja's I have in there.

Right now I am trying to build up my stock with clean mutations and markings and some no mutation/marking solid colors Waja's that I can use for base breeding stock.

You can also check out Holly's cave - she has tons more Waja's than me.

Home | Wajas | Wolf Breeding Sim | Online Pet Site | Dog Breeding Game

I think maybe we should move the Waja discussion from this topic to a new thread in the Lounge maybe? This was originally intended to be a thread about BYB even in cyber-space and I don't want to muck it up with a bunch of posts about the actual game


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Carriana said:


> I think maybe we should move the Waja discussion from this topic to a new thread in the Lounge maybe? This was originally intended to be a thread about BYB even in cyber-space and I don't want to muck it up with a bunch of posts about the actual game


Just noticed that it IS in the Lounge. LMAO. Was it here the whole time? I could swear it was in GD before. *shrugs* Oh well.


----------

